# Whitewater river Gar fishing?



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Has anyone had luck with catching gar out of the whitewater river north of Harrison and how far up the whitewater river can gar be found up the whitewater river I have heard of them being caught at the laurel feeder dam north of brookville I have caught several gar out of the GMR and the LMR just want to find some where closer to home gas prices suck lol thanks for any help


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

They are few and far between the farther up river you go. I've only seen them as far as Campbell Lakes.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

pauldmt said:


> They are few and far between the farther up river you go. I've only seen them as far as Campbell Lakes.


Campbell Lakes is loaded with them especially the the downstream lake that connects to the whitewater river


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

thegrump1 said:


> Campbell Lakes is loaded with them especially the the downstream lake that connects to the whitewater river
> 
> Are these Lakes easy to get too can you launch a kayak?


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for the info I have never fished for gar in lakes before which part of a lake would gar most likely be located?


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

not too bad if you have a lighter kayak and a cart. The lake with the the most gar has short but kinda steep sandy bank but if you are in resonably decent shape it's not too bad. I'm 67 with a 65 lb kayak and a fake knee and I can still manage it


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks man I just went there 3 days ago caught 10 gar I lost a nice 40 + inch gar I also caught a nice channel cat and a whiper I can't believe the amount of gar that was in that place they were everywhere.


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

The great Mami is one of my fav places to fish gar I usually fish the low head dam near hamilton gar just pile up there. Is there any other place on great Miami that you can access from the bank that hold a lot of gar?


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you for the info I'm going to give this a try sometime soon


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Zacj said:


> Thanks man I just went there 3 days ago caught 10 gar I lost a nice 40 + inch gar I also caught a nice channel cat and a whiper I can't believe the amount of gar that was in that place they were everywhere.


glad it worked out for you


----------



## Dan Shallan (Apr 14, 2021)

Zacj said:


> Has anyone had luck with catching gar out of the whitewater river north of Harrison and how far up the whitewater river can gar be found up the whitewater river I have heard of them being caught at the laurel feeder dam north of brookville I have caught several gar out of the GMR and the LMR just want to find some where closer to home gas prices suck lol thanks for any help


Darn, ever since Green Acres canoe rentals started, my Whitewater fishing has been...difficult. I used to fish...somewhere... hell, its ruined: Whitewater at Dryfork. Now that is a trash dump for Green Acres clients. All that bitching out of the way, I always saw and hooked tons of gar. Also in the Great Miami, across from the softball fields on East Miami River Road. Gar city. Of course you know, boney mouths, hard to get a hookup. 

I respect the right to run a business and paddle the river. But is asking those who do so to leave it the way they found it too much? Apparently it is. Green Acres is the place to be....above a part of the body that eliminates solid waste. The essence of Green Acres to be found on the ground directly below this locale. 

Ooops, guess bitching was not concluded as promised. Sorry.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

I hear ya Dan. I used to walk a good ways to the Whitewater just to fish 1 spot before I had a kayak. Hardly ever catch anything in that spot now. Still, the whitewater has some of the clearest water around just not the fishing it once did.


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Had a chance to fish the laurel feeder dam north of Brookville indiana on the whitewater river and I caught some gar and seen several popping the surface can't believe they go that far up the river thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

Zacj said:


> Had a chance to fish the laurel feeder dam north of Brookville indiana on the whitewater river and I caught some gar and seen several popping the surface can't believe they go that far up the river thanks for all the help and advice.
> View attachment 493872


Nice Longnose! Do they go after that rope lure aggressively?


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

Honestly just depends on there mood sometimes they will hammer it and jerk the pole out of your hand other time I have had them follow the lure and just barely hit it when using rope lures I always set the drag really light so they tangle up good then will slowly start tighing the drag and reel them in.


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

Zacj said:


> Honestly just depends on there mood sometimes they will hammer it and jerk the pole out of your hand other time I have had them follow the lure and just barely hit it when using rope lures I always set the drag really light so they tangle up good then will slowly start tighing the drag and reel them in.


Good info. I will give it a try thanks.


----------

